# Can cats get sleep under their eyes ?



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

boofy has a little bit of dried crusty stuff under his eye. im guessing it's sleep? the eye is fine no swelling third eye lid or damage


----------



## Meeowmie (Sep 21, 2010)

Meowmie gets that all the time, haha, it used to bother me at first but now sometimes she lets me take it off for her


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Does it happen on the nose too? My cat had black crust on her eyes and nose. The vet checked it out and it turned out that she had microplasma bacterial infection. My vet gave her anti-biotics and it cleared up. However, the vet said that it was not life threatening and probably was due to her being a stray from the streets, cats catch a lot of stuff from being exposed to the outside.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think most cats get little 'eye boogers' after they sleep. I usually just use a tissue to gently wipe them away. If the substance is moist, green, gooey, and if there is a lot of it, it could signify another problem. But if it's a little tiny bit of dry brown crusty stuff, I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats get a bit of eye boogers too. It's better to clean it out gently with a tissue or Qtip, but if it's crusty, a makeup remover pad or wet tissue will soften it to wipe it off. Some cats manage to clean their own eyes well by licking their leg and them rubbing out the boogers, but some are just lazy or it doesn't seem to bother them. Mine are lazy but it does bother them, but want me to do it for them! Yes, my cats have staff!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey wakes up almost every morning with eye boogies, too. I just take a moist cotton ball and remove them when I see them.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

phew glad it's nothing serious. nothins around his nose. just the occasional crusty bit under the eyes


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh god! when is my little man not in the wars. he's now come to me this morning with a big limp. i heard him fighting last night (in living room) with chloe! i was worrying at first because i thought he had broken his leg. but i've had a look at him holding his leg and he's not distressed but i've looked under the paw and theres a bit of skin missing on the paw. now does this need a vet check up or will it heal in a few days because it didn't stop him from jumping off my bed to have a feed of buiscuts this morning


----------

